# moving house pigeon Cody



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

question - what is the best way 2 get a pet pigeon used 2 a new area when i move house without him coming back 2 the old area?, he has a hanging cage outside thats always open and i looked after him as a baby


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would recommend not to let him out at least for a few months.

Reti


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

*Moving lofts*

You might try US Army pigeons on internet [training] as we or should I say Army has used mobile lofts since ww2 and Ive moved lofts many times in the past years with no trouble.
A friend has a mobile loft on the back of his pick up truck just for fun and works out nicely but takes a lot of time.
good luck


----------

